# مستشفى السرطان لاطفال السودان



## م / وليد (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.......
تحادثت مع احد الاخوة الكرام القائمين على امر مستشفى السرطان للاطفال بالسودان و التى يتم انشاؤها على غرار مستشفى السرطان للاطفال بالشقيقة مصر و حدثنى ان اعمال التصميم لم تكتمل حتى الان و كما نعلم فان كل دقيقة تمر دون ان يتقدم فيها المشروع الى الامام قد تساوى روح طفل سودانى تنهشه انياب المرض الخبيث عليه اود ان اعلن نفيرا لكل الاخوة و الاخوات المهندسين لمد يد العون لانجاز هذا التصميم بالسرعة المطلوبة .و هناك بعض المحاولات التى يبذلها الاخ الذى ذكرته مع الشركة التى قامت بتصميم مستشفى السرطان بمصر الشقيقة فاذا كللت تلك المساعى بالنجاح فذلك خير و توفيق من الله و ان لم توفق فسيكون علينا اكمال هذا العمل بانفسنا ليرى النور و ليكون صدقة جارية باذن الله لكل من يشارك فيه ولو بالقليل .


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
احب ان اشارك في تصميم هذا المستشفي لو امكن ارفاق الخرط المبدئيه
وشكرا لك


----------



## م / وليد (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا للاخت المهندسة على روح المبادرة الطيبة هذه ....
ان شاء الله ساجرى ما يلزم من اتصال للحصول على كل المعلومات و الرسومات الاولية المطلوبة.


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
علي فكره انا اعمل في شركة بالسوان وهم علي استعداد تام لمواصلة التصميم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المعمارية حديد (2 مارس 2009)

مرحبا انا مهندسة معمارية واعتقد اني اقدر اساعد في تصميم هذا المستشفى لو سمحتم انا بحاجة الى الاوليات للمشروع


----------



## م / وليد (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندستين اسمهان و حديد على هذه الاستجابة المتحمسة و ادعو الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان الحسنات يوم لا ينفع مال و لا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم ..............
كما ذكرت سيتم اعطاء فرصة زمنية قصيرة ثلاثة ايام على الاكثر لحسم الرد من الشركة التى ذكرتها خلالها يتم تكوين فريق عمل من كل الراغبين و حتى الان يتكون فريق المهندسين المتطوعين للعمل لهذا المشروع من هذا الملتقى من :
1- المهندسة / اسمهان
2- المهندسة / حديد
3- المهندس/ وليد
اتمنى ان ارى المزيد من الاسماء تنضم الى قائمة الشرف من اجل اطفالنا الاحباء لناخذ بيدهم الى بر الامان.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز المهندس وليد
اضع كل ما لدي من خبرة للمساعدة والمشاركة في استكمال اعمال التصميم، ولوجه الله تعالي


----------



## م / وليد (3 مارس 2009)

الاخ الاكرم احمد يشرفنى جدا ان تنضم الى هذا العمل بكل ما لديك من خبرة و علم و اشكر لك هذه المبادرة الطيبة و هذا التواضع و من النادر جدا ان يوجد امثالك و امثال الاخوة و الاخوات فى هذا الملتقى الذين تجدهم دائما معك فى الشدة و الرخاء و ادعو الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء و انما الاعمال بالنيات و اتمنى ان نوفق جميعا لانجاز هذا العمل بعون الله و توفيقه.


----------



## musmma (3 مارس 2009)

أسمهان قنديل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احب ان اشارك في تصميم هذا المستشفي لو امكن ارفاق الخرط المبدئيه
> وشكرا لك


 
انامصممة داخلية لقد قمت بتصميم معامل كيمياء وفيزياء ولدى فكرة فى تصميمهاوالمتطلبات لتكون الدراسة مكتملة


----------



## المعماري السوداني (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا الأخ وليد على المبادرة الطيبة، وأنا على استعداد بالمساعدة بكل ما أملك.


----------



## م / وليد (3 مارس 2009)

الاخت musmma اشكرك على الروح الطيبة و اهلا بك فى فريق العمل.
الاخ المعمارى السودانى اشكرك على تلك الكلمات الصادقة و ارحب بك فى فريق العمل و كلى ثقة ان شاء الله فى ان هذا العمل سيمضى قدما بتعاوننا جميعا من اجل هذا الهدف النبيل.


----------



## م / وليد (4 مارس 2009)

بحمد الله تلقيت اليوم معلومات جديدة حول تقدم المفاوضات مع الشركة التى صممت مستشفى الاورام بمصر و قد طلبت الركة بعض التفاصيل و تم مدهم بها و يتوقع رد اخير خلال الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله خلال ذلك اقدم بعض المعلومات الاولية التى وصلتنى حول المستشفى و هى :
1- تم منح المستشفى قطعة ارض بمنطقة الوادى الاخضر بالخرطوم بابعاد 160 ×125 متر.
2- مساحة البناء المقترحة 80000 متر مربع.
3- عدد الغرف المقترحة 100 غرفة.
4- عدد الاسرة حوالى 150 قابلة للتوسع.
5- يتسع لاقامة حوالى 20 اسرة لمدة 4 ايام.
6- عدد الطوابق يتراوح بين 2 الى 4.


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليك المهندس الوليد 
نحن نشكرك علي حصولك علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة وانا في راي ان نبدء في اعمال التصميم كي نكسب الزمن والوقت


----------



## م / وليد (5 مارس 2009)

اشكر الاخت اسمهان على حماسها و اتفق معها فى الراى فى اننا يجب ان نبدا العمل سواء كان رد الشركة سلبا او ايجابا و دعونا نبدا بتحديد الوظائف الاساسية المطلوبة حتى يتم تحديد المساحات و توزيعها و اقوم الان ببحث لاجد بعض المراجع او المواصفات الخاصة بتصميم مستشفيات الاورام حيث انك تتعامل مع وظائف متعددة داخل المستشفى و كذلك مواد مشعة لها طريقة محددة للتعامل و ارجو ان يقدم كل منا ما يجد من مراجع او مواصفات حتى يقوم هذا العمل على اسس علمية و قد اعجبنى كثيرا الاسلوب الذى اتبع فى تشييد مستشفى الاورام للاطفال بمصر فقد بداوا اولا بالتخطيط و تحديد الهدف الذى يودون الوصول اليه و امثل الطرق للوصول لذلك الهدف ثم بعدها بدات مرحلة التصميم و اتمنى ان نتبع ذلك النهج العلمى ....و ادعو الله ان يوفقنا فى هذا العمل


----------



## musmma (5 مارس 2009)

ارى ان نقسم انفسنا الى مجموعات وكل مجموعة تبحث فى جزء معين من متطلبات المشررع وتقوم بدراسه كاملة عنة وبعد ذلك يتم تجميع الدراسات والاتفاق على الفكرة المبدئية للتصميم


----------



## م / وليد (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا للاخت المهندسة للفكرة و هو بالفعل ما سيتم عمله ان شاء الله و لكن فى هذه المرحلة يجب ان نكون فكرة عامة عن المشروع و عمل مخطط اولى للمتطلبات ياتى بعدها دور كل مجموعة لتاخذ فرعا محددا و مازلت اقوم بالبحث و الاتصال ببعض المتخصصين و قد تبرع احد اساتذتى بالجامعة للعمل معنا فى هذا المشروع و لن يبخل علينا بكل ما يستطيع فله الشكر و ندعو الله ان يجازيه خير الجزاء و هناك استاذ اخر كنت قد عملت معه سابقا فى تصميم امتداد مستشفى الذرة بالخرطوم ساحاول ان اتصل به عسى ان يتنضم الينا فهو من اصحاب الباع الطويل فى تصميم المستشفيات و قد كان مستشارا هندسيا لوزارة الصحة الاتحادية حيث عملت معه فور تخرجى من الجامعة.


----------



## الوردة البيضاء (5 مارس 2009)

نشكرك على هذا المبادرة ......وانا مهندسة معمارية اعمل في السودان وانا معاك في المشروع أكيد.......


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس : وليد 
اليكم بعض الاقسام التي تتكون منها مستشفي الاورام( للاطفال) ارجو ان نستفيد منها للبدء في اعمال التصميم وتحديد المتطلبات الاساسية للمشروع . 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (6 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخي المهندس : وليد 
اليكم بعض الاقسام التي تتكون منها مستشفي الاورام( للاطفال) ارجو ان نستفيد منها للبدء في اعمال التصميم وتحديد المتطلبات الاساسية للمشروع . 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م / وليد (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا للاخت الوردة البيضاء و مرحبا بك فى فريق العمل بالمشروع.
الاخت اسمهان جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك فلا شك عندى فى حماسك و صدق نواياك للمشروع و العمل فيه و ادعو الله ان يوفقنا للبدء و قد وفقت لجمع جزء لاباس به من المعلومات ساحاول تنسيقها و تقديمها لكم هنا لنبدا العمل ان شاء اللهو اشكرك على هذه الاضافة القيمة كاول مشاركة فعلية بالمشروع .


----------



## م / وليد (7 مارس 2009)

الاخت اسمهان بعد ان قمت بمراجعة الاقسام و تحديدها بقى ان نحدد وظيفة كل قسم و المتطلبات الحيزية لكل قسم الى جانب العلاقة بين هذه الاقسام وظيفيا افقيا و راسيا فالاقسام ذات الصلة المباشرة ببعضها يجب ان تتجاور فى ترتيب الحيز الوظيفى لذلك ارجو ان نبدا فى تحليل هذه الاقسام و خلق علاقات بينها لنبدا فى تشكل الحيز الوظيفى المطلوب.

و حدات وأقسام المستشفى :

o	قسم الأطباء 
o	وحدة العيادة الخارجية 
o	العيادات المتخصصة 
o	قسم العلاج اليومى 
o	قسم الصيدلة 
o	قسم خدمات المعامل 
o	قسم الأشعة 
o	قسم الطب النووي 
o	قسم الجراحة 
o	قسم التخدير 
o	قسم العلاج بالاشعاع 
o	قسم الرعاية المركزة 
o	قسم العلاج الطبيعي 
o	قسم الخدمات الغذائية الإكلينيكية 
o	قسم علاج الأسنان 
o	قسم الرعاية الاجتماعية والنفسية 
o	قسم شئون العاملين 
o	قسم الأمن 
o	قسم خدمات المرضى 
o	قسم الهندسة الطبية البيولوجية 
o	قسم المتطوعين 
o	قسم التمريض 

و من خبرتى السبقة فاننى اجد ان وحدة العيادة الخارجية هى اول ما يجده الداخل الى المستشفى امامه حيث انها تكون فى الجزء الخارجى و كذلك قسم العيادات المتخصصة يمكن ان يليها فى الترتيب و كذلك قسم الصيدلية و خدمات المعامل فهذه يمكن اعتبارها من مكونات الوحدة الخارجية الى جانب الاستقبال و الفراغات الخدمية الاخرى من سلالم و مصاعد و دورات مياه.
هناك قسم الاشعة و العلاج بالاشعاع هذه اقترح ان تكون فى الطابق تحت الارض لضمان مزيد من الحماية و التامين للاشعاع و التاثيرات الاخرى المتوقعة اما قسم العمليات و قسم العناية المركز فعلاقتهما مباشرة و تحتاج الى مكان منفصل يمكن ان يكون فى وحدة منفصلة او فى الطوابق العليا للمبنى.
اعتقد اننا و شيئا فشيئا و بمشاركة الجميع و تعليقاتهم و تصحيحاتهم و علمهم و خبرتهم يمكن ان نصل الى الشىء الامثل.
ارجو ان يضيف كل منا ما لديه و ان يصحح المعلومات الواردة هنا ان وجد بها خطا.


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخ م/وليد عندي ملاحظه بسيطة وهي ان موقع المستشفي بعيد نوعا ما من الخرطوم فلماذا هذا الموقع البعيد ونحن لدينا اراضي واسعه بالخرطوم او اقرب من ذلك فلماذ لا يكون البحث اولا عن منطقه اخري او اذا تم اخيار هذه المنطقه بالتحديد فلماذا مع الاخذ في الاعتبار جمع جميع المعلومات التي تخص التصميم 
واشكرك جزيل الشكر علي اهتمامك بهذا المشروع وان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / وليد (7 مارس 2009)

الاخت اسمهان اتفق معك فى ما ذهبت اليه من بعد الموقع عن الخرطوم و بما اننى قد انضممت للمشروع مؤخرا فاننى لم اكمل الالمام بكل التفاصيل حول المشروع و تلك هى المعلومات التى وصلتنى من الاخوة بالمشروع و ربما بعد انطلاق الحملة الاعلامية للمشروع و معرفة الناس به قد تتغير الاوضاع و لكن هذا لا يمنع من انطلاقنا للامام فى اعمال التخطيط و التصميم بحيث تكون لدينا رؤية واضحة لمكونات و شكل المبنى و فلسفة التصميم التى ستشكل كتل المبنى و قد بدات افكر فى اشكال متعددة للمبنى و ان يكون جذابا فى نظر الاطفال


----------



## م / وليد (8 مارس 2009)

يوم جديد ياتى اتمنى ان يحمل الجديد ايضا للمشروع و ادعو الجميع للمشاركة فى هذا الخير لعل الله ينفعنا به يوم لا ينفع مال و لا بنون.


----------



## م / وليد (9 مارس 2009)

اعتقد ان الرؤية قد بدات تتضح شيئا فشيئا و لكن لكى نصل الى التصميم الامثل فلازال هناك مجهود يجب بذله .


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليك 
الاخ م/وليد لكي نوحد التصميم نرجو منك طرح تصميمك المبدئي للبدء والتعديل فيه لتكون فكره واحده والبدء مباشرة حتي لانضيع زمنا 
وشكرا


----------



## م / وليد (10 مارس 2009)

الاخت اسمهان لقد وفقنى الله للوصول لافكار لا باس بها اعتقد انها قابلة للتطوير كما ذكرت للوصول الى فكرة نهائية و احاول الان تحويلها الى رسم هندسى بمقاييس نسبية و ان شاء الله انجزها اليوم او غدا على اقصى تقدير لتكون جاهزة للنقاش بعد ذلك و شكرا لك على الاهتمام الدائم بامر المشروع.و اصعب ما فى الامر اننى احاول الرجوع الى الوراء و التفكير بما يحب الاطفال ان يروه فى مبنى كهذا ليكون جاذبا لهم و المشكلة ان تفكير الاطفال الان لم يعد مثل تفكيرنا عندما كنا صغارا فالبون شاسع جدا و لكننى اجتهد على كل .


----------



## ساره1 (10 مارس 2009)

مرحب احب ان اشارك في العمل فان طالبه معمارفي السنه الخيره


----------



## م / وليد (10 مارس 2009)

مرحبا بالاخت سارة فى فريق المشروع و اتمنى لك التوفيق فى مشروع التخرج ان شاء الله.


----------



## م / وليد (10 مارس 2009)

بحمد الله و توفيقه وصلت الى شكل اولى يمكن نقاشه و التعديل فيه حتى نخرج بشكل نهائى للمشروع و قد تمثلت فلسفة هذا الشكل فى طفل يلعب و كانه يقفز و يلعب بالكرة لاضافة شىء من الفرح و المرح الى الشكل العام للمستشفى الذى سيحمله شعارها.....ايضا لما قراته من ان الشكل الدائرى هو الامثل لوظائف المستشفى خاصة قسم التمريض لسهولة الاشراف و التحكم فى اكبر قدر من الحالات.
ايضا هناك افكار مرحة للواجهات افكر فيها و لكن اولا يجب الوصول الى شكل نهائى.........
القياسات المستخدمة ليست نهائية و انما هى نسبية فقط .
يبدا الشكل بالراس حيث سيكون الاستقبال و المدخل الرئيس للمستشفى تليه العيادات الخارجية و العيادات المتخصصة و قسم العلاج اليومى و هكذا تتدرج الوظائف من العموم الى الخصوصية ...
ارجو ان اكون قد فتحت الباب لبقية الاخوة للمشاركة بما يرونه و هذا هو مجرد شكل اولى مقترح اطمع ان نطور فيه جميعا او ان يتم تغييره للامثل.....


----------



## م / وليد (10 مارس 2009)

وفقت بحمد الله على الحصول على مخطط كروكى الموقع الذى يحدد ابعاد الموقع و الشوارع المحيطة به ارجو من الجميع التفاعل مع هذا الامر لنخطو بهذا المشروع للامام.....فاطفالنا هم اكبادنا تمشى على الارض.......


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (10 مارس 2009)

سلام عليكم مهندس وليد
اتطلعت علي الفكره المبدئيه للمشروع وسنبداء في بداية الفكره علي طول انشاء الله وبداية التصميم وتقسيم الفراغات احب اعرف كم عدد طوابق المبني المقترحه


----------



## م / وليد (11 مارس 2009)

الاخت اسمهان اعتقد ان التوسع الراسى اقل تكلفة من التوسع الافقى و كما ترين فان مساحة الموقع كبيرة بما يكفى لاى توسع فى المستقبل و مبانى الخدمات الخارجية و اعتقد ان التصميم يجب ان يوضع لكل مبنى بشكله النهائى حيث ان المبنى بعد بدء استخدامه سيكون من الصعب و ضع اضافات له او طوابق اضافية حيث انها ستسبب الازعاج للمرضى او ان يتم تنفيذ الهيكل كاملا و ان يتم التشطيب على مراحل حسب حوجة التوسع حيث ان التشطيب قد يكون اقل ازعاجا من اعمال التشييد الخرصانى و اعتقد ان المبنى يمكن ان يتدرج من 3 الى 5 طوابق حيث اننى افكر فى شكل انسيابى يكسر جمود الخط الافقى للواجهات ليعطى احساسا بالحركة و الامر متروك للتشاور و الخروج بالامثل.
لم اسمع تعليقا على الشكل الاولى.....و شكرا للحماس و هلم للعمل..


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (11 مارس 2009)

الاخ م / وليد الشكل جميل ولكن ستكون فيه بعض التعديلات اثناء عملية التصميم وتقسيم الفراغات


----------



## م / وليد (11 مارس 2009)

بالتاكيد لابد من التعديل و قد يحتاج الامر الى تغيير النسب قليلا..........


----------



## م / وليد (12 مارس 2009)

اود ان اشكر الاخ معمارى على مبادرته لانشاء جسم هندسى للاعمال الخيرية و اتمنى ان يكون اول عمل هو هذا المستشفى ان شاء الله...............


----------



## الوردة البيضاء (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا م.وليد على هذا الانجاز في وجود الكروكي للموقع ....وانا أفضل ان يكون التوسع في التصميم افقي مع بعض الوحدات والمباني ذات التوسع الرأسي ...وقد ذكرت عدد طوابق من 3-5 وهذا معقول جدا....يجب ان نبدأ في مرحلة التصميم الاولي وان تظهر بعض الاسكتشات التي توضح الفكرة الاولية للمشروع وأعتقد ان أهم عنصر في الموضوع التناسق في وضع المباني والجزء الخارجي وهو لاند سكيب والترابط بينهم....وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك انشاءالله.


----------



## م / وليد (12 مارس 2009)

الاخت الوردة البيضاء اشكرك على المشاركة و على ابداء الراى و اتفق معك فى ان بعض المبانى يجب ان تاخذ توسعها فى الجانب الافقى و قد بدات بوضع المبنى الرئيس فى الموقع محصورا فى الجانب الشمالى الشرقى على ان يترك باقى الموقع للحدائق و باقى المبانى المساعدة و التوسع المستقبلى.


----------



## Alnazeer (12 مارس 2009)

عزيزي م/ وليد .. 
لك خالص التحايا وجزيل الشكر وللإخوه الزملاء على الإهتمام بموضوع إكمال تصميمات المستشفى،، وسوف أبذل قصار جهدي كي أمدكم بمعلومات كافية وتصميمات لمستشفيات شاركت في تصميمها مع زملائي في السودان. وسوف أحاول ادراجها في الملتقى في أقرب وقت ممكن...
لكم التحايا و الشكر,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## م / وليد (12 مارس 2009)

الشكر اجزله للاخ العزيز النذير لمشاركته و اتمنى ان ارى المزيد منك و مرحبا بك فى فريق المشروع


----------



## agms909 (12 مارس 2009)

لقد شاركت فى اعمال التصميم المعمارى للمستشفى بالرياض


----------



## م / وليد (12 مارس 2009)

الاخ الاكرم agms909 انه لشرف لنا ان يكون بيننا خبير مثلك شارك فى عمل متحصص بمثل هذا المستوى و نطمع ان تتحفنا ولو بالقليل من خبرتك فى هذا المشروع لتساعد فى دفع الامر للامام و شكرا لك للمشاركة


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ م/ وليد 
قمت بتنزيل الفكره المبدئيه للمشروع بمقياس رسم مناسب مع تعديل توجيه المبني شمالي وجنوبي وعليه اذا كانت النسب معقوله لكي نقوم بالتقسيم الوظيفي للمبني وتحديد المداخل الرئيسية والمساحات الخضراء له , واود ان اقول لك اني اعمل بشركه في السودان - اركويت وهم علي استعداد لمواصلة معنا اعمال التصميم تطوعا واذا كنت موجود في السودان فهم يرحبون بك لمناقشة التصميم معهم لكي نكسب الزمن والوقت , ونحن قد عملنا العديد من تصميم المستشفيات من قبل في الخرطوم وخارجها واهلا بك في اي وقت لكي تكون الخطوات سريعه .


----------



## م / وليد (13 مارس 2009)

الاخت اسمهان اشكرك كثيرا على هذا المجهود و اقدر هذا العرض السخى المقدم من شركتكم للمشاركة فى هذا العمل لوجه الله و هو امر نادر و اسال الله ان يثيبكم به خيرا و انا موجود بالسودان حيث اعمل بالطيران المدنى السودانى و اعمل حاليا بمطار الخرطوم و يسعدنى ان التقى بكم من اجل هذا المشروع و تطويره و المضى به قدما على ان يكون الباب مفتوحا للجميع للمشاركة و ابداء الراى


----------



## م / وليد (15 مارس 2009)

الاخت اسمهان بعد مراجعة الشكل الذى قمت بارفاقه وجدته قد تغير من الشكل الاساسى و بالتالى يغير من الفكرة و ايضا يعتبر المبنى ضخم جدا مقارنة بالموقع عليه ارجو الرجوع للشكل المرفق و المرسوم هندسيا اتوكاد.


----------



## م / وليد (15 مارس 2009)

ارجو من بقية الاخوة و الاخوات الذين تفضلوا و تبرعوا للمشاركة ارجو ان يدلوا بدلوهم معنا حتى نخرج بتصميم امثل و بارك الله فيكم و كل من يود الادلاء برايه سواء سلبا او ايجابا فالامر مفتوح للجميع


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم م/وليد
ساقوم بتنزيل الشكل حسب المقاسات الموضحه بالاتوكاد اما بخصوص مساعدة الشركه معنا في اعمال التصميم فلا يمكنني ان اضع لك رقم التلفون او البريد حسب قوانين الملتقي فاذا امكن ان ترسل لي رساله خاصه من الملتقي فيها بريدك او تلفونك اذا امكن


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (15 مارس 2009)

مهندس وليد يجب مراعاة توجيه المبني شمالي جنوبي


----------



## م / وليد (15 مارس 2009)

الاخت اسمهان لا اعتقد ان لهذا الامر ضرورة فالمبنى يتكون من اقواس و ليس من خطوط مستقيمة فاذا توجه بعضه نحو الشمال يكون بعضه الاخر الى الشرق و الغرب ايضا يمكن حل هذا الامر بتوجيه النوافذ مع الاحتفاظ بالخطوط الخارجية حيث ان الواجهة الرئيسة لابد ان تكون على الشارع من الناحية الغربية حيث انه الشارع الرئيس


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (15 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم م/وليد
ساقوم بتنزيل الشكل حسب المقاسات الموضحه بالاتوكاد اما بخصوص مساعدة الشركه معنا في اعمال التصميم فلا يمكنني ان اضع لك رقم التلفون او البريد حسب قوانين الملتقي فاذا امكن ان ترسل لي رساله خاصه من الملتقي فيها بريدك او تلفونك اذا امكن*​


----------



## م / وليد (16 مارس 2009)

مازلت فى انتظار بعض التعاون من بقية الاخوة و اشكر الاخت اسمهان على نشاطها و حماسها و تعاونها و بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## الوردة البيضاء (16 مارس 2009)

الاخ م وليد.........
لقد اطلعت على الفكرة المبدئية للمشروع وقد كنت اتمني انها تكون في ملف اتوكاد حتي نتيح الفرصة للجميع في التعديل....أول مالفت نظري شكل الفورم .......لماذا هذا الاختيار لهذا المجسم ويجب ان نضع في اعتبارنا امكانية تنفيذه على الواقع ...لقد أخترت الركن الشمالي الشرقي وهو أختيار موفق في نظري ولكن المسافة 45000 كبيرة وكثيرة جدا(((انتا عايز الناس تجري ولا شنو ))) لأنني اضع في اعتباري عربات الطوارئ التي ستكون موجودة وقد يكون هناك طارئ ان يحمل احدهم المصاب ويمشي به الى مدخل المستشفي هذه نقطة ...والنقطة الاخري يجب اولا نحن كمعماريين ان نحدد المداخل والمخارج للمستشفي واتجاهات الحركة المختلفة (((قصدي زون zone))) وعمل الترابط الوظفي بين أجزاء الوحدات المختلفة في المستشفي وربطها مع الخارج من مكونات مختلفة حيث يجب ان تحدد هذه المكونات ...
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتنا....................


----------



## شاهر رزق (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة...............

انا شاهر رزق مهندس معماري و على اتم الاستعداد في المشاركة و لوجة الله تعالى و سوف ابذل قصارى ان شاء الله


----------



## م / وليد (16 مارس 2009)

الاخت الوردة البيضاء مرحبا بك مرة اخرى ارجو الرجوع للمشاركة رقم 45 بالصفحة رقم 3 من هذا الموضوع و ستجدين ملفا مرفقا تم رسمه باستخدام الاتوكاد و هو فى ملف مضغوط فقط عليك فك الضغط ....حقيقة اخترت هذا الشكل لاننى حاولت ان افكر فى ما يمكن ان يكون محببا للطفل اكثر و ان اجعل المبنى يبدو فى شكل لعبة يحبها الطفل او دمية سواء فى الواجهات او المخطط الافقى و هو امر قابل للتعديل كما ذكرت سابقا و ليس ملزما فى حال وجدنا انه سيكون غير عملى اما من ناحية التنفيذ فلا ارى مشكلة فى تنفيذه طالما و انه يتبع شكل هندسى منتظم اما فى ما يخص المدخل فقد اخترت الموقع للمبنى وفق ما شرحته سابقا لاتاحة الفرصة للحدائق و التوسع المستقبلى و حيث ان هناك اكثر من مدخل للمستشفى و ما ترينه فى الامام هو المدخل الرئيس للمستشفى اما مدخل الطوارىء فافكر ان اجعله من الناحية الشمالية و هى الجهة التى تبعد من السور مسافة 10 امتار فقط.ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت فى اجابة تساؤلاتك و ادعو الله بالتوفيق للجميع.
الاخ شاهر مرحبا بك فى فريق المشروع و بارك الله فيك و كل المشاركين فى امر المستشفى .


----------



## الوردة البيضاء (16 مارس 2009)

الاخ م.وليد ...........
من غير المنطق بالنسبة لي ان تختار شكل الفورم بأعتبار انه سوف يكون محبب للاطفال ...يمكن ان يكون محبب للاطفال عن طريق التصميم الداخلي في اختيار الالوان وطريقة تناسقها والديكور الداخلي لكن شكل المستشفي يجب ان يؤدي الغرض الوظفيي منها ...واواجه مشكلة في تحميل الملف الاتوكاد لااعلم اذا كان ملف اتوكاد 2007 -لأني استخدم اتوكاد 2009 لكي اضع التعديلات على التصميم ....فاأرجوا أفادتي في ذلك .....انا اعمل في قسم الهندسي في مركز مزج الالوان ((جوتن)) وعندمانصل مرحلة التشطيبات أستطيع الافادة اما الان فكل تفكيري منصب على تصميم وتنفيذ هذا المشروع .............جعل الله هذا العمل في ميدان حسناتنا.


----------



## aliarchi (16 مارس 2009)

*aliarchi*

انا مهندس معماري بحاجة الى تفاصيل كاملة عن تنفيذ المسابح مع الشكر


----------



## م / وليد (17 مارس 2009)

الاخت الوردة البيضاء شكرا للمداخلة و قد يكون حديثك به بعض المنطق و لكن توجد ناحية وظيفية اخرى كنت قد قرات عنها فى تصميم المستشفى بالشقيقة مصر و هى ان الشكل الدائرى هو الاكثر فعالية لمراقبة اكبر عدد من نقطة واحدة و كما ذكرت سابقا فالامر يخضع للتقييم و اتمنى ان اسمع اراء اخرى فى هذا الشان.....


----------



## م / وليد (17 مارس 2009)

الاخ aliarchi يمكنك الذهاب الى هذا الموقع و ستجد ضالتك ان شاء الله و مرحبا بك معنا http://www.lifestyle-pools.co.uk/construct.html


----------



## الوردة البيضاء (17 مارس 2009)

الاخ م.وليد ...
قد يكون هذا صحيح في بعض المشاريع المعمارية الاخري لكن بالنسبة للمستشفي فانا اعتقد ان كل جزء من اجزاء المستشفي يحتوي على كنترول خاص ويتدرج الى ان يصل المدير العام ..............
الرجاء اجابتي بالنسبة للملف المرفق مامشكلته 
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتنا...............


----------



## م / وليد (17 مارس 2009)

الاخت الوردة البيضاء الملف فعلا مرسوم باتوكاد 2007 و لكن يفترض ان يعمل فى 2009 و ساحاول ان اضعه مرة اخرى


----------



## م / وليد (17 مارس 2009)

ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة فى مجال الهندسة الطبية المشاركة حول تفاصيل الاجهزة الطبية و متطلباتها فهم لهم دور كبير فى هذا الجانب..............


----------



## م / وليد (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله .........الاخ نجيب ارجو ان تنضم الينا فى هذا العمل بما انك تحب ان تخدم الاخرين.....و ان تفعل الخير و بارك الله فيك........


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوه الذين تطوعوا بالعمل في هذا المشروع متابعته لكي لا نضيع الذمن وياخذ المشروع مدة اطول


----------



## م / وليد (21 مارس 2009)

اعتذر عن الغياب و الشكر للاخت اسمهان لمتابعة الموضوع و اضم صوتى الى صوتها للاخوة للمشاركة و لمزيد من الحماس لهذا المشروع و بارك الله فيكم جميعا............


----------



## الوردة البيضاء (21 مارس 2009)

الاخت اسمهان ....الاخ وليد...
نرجوا من أحد المتطوعين في هذا المشروع الخيري وضع التصميم المبدئي لهذا المشروع ....واعتذر للغياب نظرا لانشغالي فأنا أقترح الاخت اسمهان وارشحها لعمل الفكرة المبدئية وطرحها كملف اتوكاد حتي يستطيع كل من المشاركين التعديل فيه .................


----------



## م / وليد (21 مارس 2009)

الاخت الوردة البيضاء اقتراح مقبول و موفق و مؤيد.............


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (21 مارس 2009)

الاخ وليد ...........الاخت الورده البيضاء
اشكركم علي اقتراحكم لي واتمني ان اوفق في بدء التصميم المبدئي وسابداء به علي طول انشاءالله وربنا يوفقنا


----------



## م / وليد (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا للاخت اسمهان على قبول الترشيح و اتمنى التوفيق من الله فى هذا المشروع و ان يثيب القائمين عليه خيرا...........


----------



## musmma (23 مارس 2009)

علمت من بعض المصادر ان هنالك شركة ايطالية متبرعة بتصميم المستشفى وسيتم تسليم التصميم خلال هدة الفترة


----------



## تنقا (23 مارس 2009)

والله كلنا مستعديين للمشاركه فى هذا المشروع


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (23 مارس 2009)

سلام عليكم
اعتزر عن التأخير واقوم حاليا بتقسيم الفراغات للطابق الارضي وسانزله لكم في الايام القادمه انشاءالله


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (28 مارس 2009)

سلام عليكم 
اود ان اعرفكم اني اعمل ببرنامج الاركيكاد وانتم اعتقد تعملون ببرنامج اوتوكاد وحتي اذا حفظته باتوكاد فلا يتيح لكم العمل فيه فهل عندكم الخبره في برنامج الاركيكاد كي اقوم بتنزيله اليكم ؟


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (30 مارس 2009)

سلام عليكم 
اخواني المهندسين وين انتو كدا المشروع ما حيمشي خطوات سريعه وكما ذكرت الزمن مهم


----------



## معماريين (30 مارس 2009)

اريد ان الحق بفريق العمل فهل يمكنني


----------



## arch.hani (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مستعد للمشاركه في المشروع....لابد من وضع خطه للبدا بالتنفيذ(تصميم)....بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (30 مارس 2009)

اهلا بكم اخ معماريين و arch-hani في فريق المشروع ويمكنكم الاتطلاع علي الفكره المبدئية لتصميم المشروع التي قام بها م\ وليد في المشاركات السابقه وشكرا لانضمامكم الينا


----------



## ابو ياسين السوري (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
قبل ما انسى الاخت وردة بيضاء معها كل الحق ما انو "بعض" ما تزعل مني اخ وليد يعني تعمل مبنى داشري و تزيد الكلفة زيادة الله مولاها و تصعب التنفيذ بس منشان المراقبة من المركز و صار في كاميرات مراقبة ...
من ناحية المبدأ الكل بحب يكسب حسنات و يدعم هيك مشروع بس!!!
حدا منكم عمل مشفى بالحقيقة!!! يعني باحسن احسن الحالات قادرين تطلعو عالانترنت بتصميم معماري اولي جدا
و اذا الشركة البتشتغل فيها الاخت اسمهان قادرين و جديين فبشوف من لافضل يشتغلو فيه
علما انو بدو ياخد شغل شهور من طاقم كامل، بدكم مهندسيييين معماريين و مدنيين و مبيكانيكيين و كهرابا و غازات طبية و مليون قصة و قصة
يعني اضبارة هالمشروع لازم تكون بمئات المخططات كيف بدها تنعمل عالانترنت من ناس كل واحد ببلد؟ 
بس على كل
الاخت اسمهان الاسكتش البعتيه فيه جناحين بشكل قوسين متناظرين رقيقين بينتهو بدائرتين 
الله العليم الاقواس اضيق انو تلبي وظيفة و الدائرة بالاخير ما بعرف شو بدا تكون وظيفتها
وردة بيضا معها حق مليون بالمية
الولد ممكن تراضيه بلون تلون فيه جزء من المبنى
بلعبة تحطها عمدخل المشروع
بالتصميم الداخلي
اما اني تعمل المشفى بشكل يحبو الطفل! ما بيتناسب مع محدودية ميزانية المشروع و طبيعتو المعقدة (مشفى)
متل ما قال الاخ وليد قوس قوسين ليكسر الروتين اما كلو منحني انا ما معها


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وين م\وليد وم\ الورده البيضاء انتظر اجابتكم هل تعملون ببرنامج اركيكاد


----------



## الوردة البيضاء (2 أبريل 2009)

الأخت م.أسمهان
اعتذر لانشغالي في العمل....ممكن ان تنزلي الملف في برنامج الاتوكاد ...........واعتقد انوا قصدك برنامج الارشكاد على ما اعتقد مافي اي مشكلة انوا ينزل من اي برنامج المهم اشوف الفكرة ونتناقش في تصميمها


----------



## الوردة البيضاء (2 أبريل 2009)

تعليق على رد ابو ياسين السوري....
اعتقد انو اغلب المشاركين المهندسين في المشروع من السودان ....واعتقد انهم حسوا بالحوجة الحقيقية للمشروع في بلد نامي ومتطور مثل السودان......وبعدين يااخي احنا بنعمل البدايات والفكرة المبدئية ولمن يجي القرار انو ok الفكرة تمت الموافقة عليها اكيد حيكون في جروب من جميع التخصصات التي ذكرتها لتساهم في الموضوع...........
ولكل مجتهد نصيب..........


----------



## sail (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا الاخوة الاعزاء على هذا الكلام الطيب و الجاد و انا جاهز للانضمام مع التيم حتى يرى المشروع النجاح
و اشكر الاخ م/وليد المهموم بشؤون المشروع و الاخوة الزملاء 
و نسبة لتواجدى خارج السودان ساتابع معكم انشاء الله تعالى 
قال صلى الله علية و سلم (من كتم علما الجمة الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة) 
فان رفعت الخرط و المخططات يجب على كل من راها ان يدلو بدلوة
مع عاطر تحياتى


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (5 أبريل 2009)

اعتزر عنكم اخوتي المهندسين نسبة لظروف عملية ولكني قمت بتنزيل التصميم بنفس المقاس علي اركيكاد واوعدكم بتقسيم الفراغات قريبا وخصوصا قد عملت اكثر من تصميم لمستشفيات ولكن ليس اطفال ومتخصص وارجو من الاخوة الذين عملو تصميم للاورام الخبيثة مساعدتنا واضافة اي معلومة


----------



## osama morsy (5 أبريل 2009)

اتمنى ان اشارك بهذا العمل برجاء ارسال اى متطلبات تخص الشق المعمارى


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
الي اين وصل هذا المشروع؟؟؟
ارجو ان يكون قد بدء التنفيذ فيه


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## م / وليد (27 أغسطس 2009)

*مسك الختام*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته اخوتى و اخواتى المهندسين و اعتذر عن هذا الغياب لاسباب خاصة و اود ان اشكر كل من حافظ على هذه الفكرة نابضة طوال الفترة السابقة و ما ذكره احد الاخوة هنا عن تقدم شركة ستقوم بالتصميم هو امر صحيح فقد اتى وفد الشركة للسودان و تم عقد اجتماع معهم بواسطة الجهات القائمة على الامر و ادعو الله ان يوفقهم لانجاز هذا العمل العظيم بما لهم من خبرة كبيرة و احترافية عالية و اود ان اشكر كل من تفاعل مع هذا الموضوع و شارك فيه و ادعو الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعا و الشكر للوردة البيضاء و اسمهان قنديل و الاخ احمد حسنى و محمد 2009 و و الاخ sail و الاخ ابو يس السورى الذى اعجبنى حديثه كثيرا حيث اننى اكن للاخوة السوريين الكثير من الود و الاحترام و اتمنى ان نلتقى فى عمل خير اخر و لن ننقطع عن متابعة المشروع ان شاء الله حتى يكتمل باذن الله و توفيقه و فى شهر الدعاء هذا نرفع الاكف ضارعين للمولى عز و جل ان يتم علينا عملنا هذا و ان يوفقنا للخير حيث كان.


----------



## الوردة البيضاء (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ...م.وليد
لقد وصلتني بعض الاخبار عن هذا الموضوع وارى أننا نسير ببطء شديد في هذا المشروع لأننا كثيروا الانشغال وهذا لايكفي لأنجاز هذا العمل فأبحث عن متطوع يكون له هذا العمل الأولوية ويكون متفرغ له تماما ويساعد في الاتصال بنا وتشجيعنا ويواصل عنا بالانابة مراجعة التصماميم والمقترحات مع م.أسمهان والرأي الاخير يكون لك م.وليد ...لو أني املك الوقت الكافي لعملتها ...نشوف الشباب المتحمسين والمتطوعين ونترك الرأي الاخير لذوي الخبرة وامثالك وم.أحمد رضوان...حتى لانكون نتحدث فقط ..ويمكن للمتطوعين التقابل خارج شبكة الانترنت ومباحثة العمل....لاننا بهذه الطريقة لن نفعل اي شئ سوي التحدث فقط ..ويمكن ان تضع الناس أرقام تليفوناتها من أجل هذا العمل الخيري التطوعي والتحدث من أجل هذا العمل فقط...الوقت يمضي وهكذا لن يخرج اي عمل للنور بهذه الطريقة.....


----------



## رحله هواى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

انا طالبه فى السنه لاخيره فى كليه العماره بجامعه الخرطوم لااعرف اذا حتقبلونى ولا وانا مستعده لمساعده وانا كما ان مشروع تخرجى عباره عن مستشفى سرطان الاطفال


----------



## sail (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ...م.وليد
لقد وصلتني بعض الاخبار عن هذا الموضوع وارى أننا نسير ببطء شديد في هذا المشروع لأننا كثيروا الانشغال وهذا لايكفي لأنجاز هذا العمل فأبحث عن متطوع يكون له هذا العمل الأولوية ويكون متفرغ له تماما ويساعد في الاتصال بنا وتشجيعنا ويواصل عنا بالانابة مراجعة التصماميم والمقترحات مع م.أسمهان والرأي الاخير يكون لك م.وليد ...لو أني املك الوقت الكافي لعملتها ...نشوف الشباب المتحمسين والمتطوعين ونترك الرأي الاخير لذوي الخبرة وامثالك وم.أحمد رضوان...حتى لانكون نتحدث فقط ..ويمكن للمتطوعين التقابل خارج شبكة الانترنت ومباحثة العمل....لاننا بهذه الطريقة لن نفعل اي شئ سوي التحدث فقط ..ويمكن ان تضع الناس أرقام تليفوناتها من أجل هذا العمل الخيري التطوعي والتحدث من أجل هذا العمل فقط...الوقت يمضي وهكذا لن يخرج اي عمل للنور بهذه الطريقة.....

هذا هو الكلام المفيد للجميع فقد مضى زمن كثير على هذاالنقاش ارجو ان يتم 
انا طالبه فى السنه لاخيره فى كليه العماره بجامعه الخرطوم لااعرف اذا حتقبلونى ولا وانا مستعده لمساعده وانا كما ان مشروع تخرجى عباره عن مستشفى سرطان الاطفالمرحبا بك الاخت الكريمة رحلة هواري

الاخ م/وليد اسال اللة ان تكون بصحة جيدة
الدكتور /احمد حسني ما رائيك في كلام الاخت الوردةالبيضاء


----------



## lamees (12 أبريل 2010)

مهندسة معمارية خبرة في التصميم والماكس 8 سنوات وأحب أن أشارك


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اذا فاتنا شرف المشاركة في التصميم نتمنى ان نجد فرصةبالمشاركة في الاشراف على المشروع الخبرة 25سنة بالخليج والسودان


----------

